# Book Giveaway for Passages: A Writing Forums Anthology



## TKent (Jun 12, 2016)

Outstanding fiction, poetry and visual arts from the members of WritingForums.com [FONT=&Verdana]

Starts 6/15 - CLICK HERE FOR DETAILS


[/FONT]


----------



## TKent (Jun 15, 2016)

Passages Giveaway Starts TODAY!!


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh wicked! Congrats, guys!! Thank you for your hard work in arranging this, TK!!! And of course to WF for providing the paperback copies!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 15, 2016)

This is exciting! I am looking forward to seeing the results of the giveaway. May the winner be inspired by hard-work and share this invaluable resource with their community.


----------



## TKent (Jun 29, 2016)

16 days left to sign up for Passages book giveaway!


----------



## Sonata (Jun 29, 2016)

I would so much like a copy but not being in the US, Canada or GB unfortunately I do not qualify.  :grief:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 2, 2016)

WF made me sign up for Goodreads


----------



## TKent (Jul 12, 2016)

Time is running out to sign up for the book giveaway at Goodreads   The only thing better than a good book is a good free book. Or is that a free good book? How about a good book that is free


----------



## TKent (Jul 27, 2016)

A huge congrats to BEN HARPE who has won a lovely print copy of PASSAGES which we will be sending in the mail  And thanks to all who participated!


----------

